# ODNR Division of Wildlife to Hold Muzzleloader Deer Season in January



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Ohio's white-tailed deer muzzleloader hunting season will open statewide Jan. 5-8, 2013, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.More...

More...


----------

